
Binance accidentally took 12061,48 and won’t give it back - doener
https://old.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/ga027j/binance_accidentally_took_1206148_and_wont_give/
======
verdverm
Crypto is so last decade, I think they still talk about it on Telegram

------
jahn716
if this is true, then it's terrible and it's instances like this that make
crypto look like an absolute shitshow...

